# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  Miracle Eagle-Eye 1.54 Update Released 26th July 2013 Disscussion Thread

## mohamed73

*MIRACLE EAGLE-EYE 1.54* *DOWNLOAD FROM SUPPORT SITE*

----------


## mohamed73

*Miracle eagle-eye 1.54 test report* *SPD 6820 READ INFO*

----------


## mohamed73

*New coolsend flash fully support*  *NEW COOLSEND FLASH SUPPORT IN 1.54
READ FLASH FILE 
READ PHONE CODE 
FORMATE SET 
WRITE FLASH *

----------

